# exploding puck on pavoni pro.



## djdsc7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just got a la pavoni pro lusso, absolutely loving it. Amazing flavours already and having been without an espresso machine for about 4 months and enjoying the caffeine hit again! However struggling with pulling the second shot. Whenever I try and remove the PF, the puck explodes left it about 30 seconds and applied downward pressure and turned slow, but still met with coffee everywhere. Sure there will be something simple I'm nor doing.please help a novice. Thanks, Pete


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, this sounds like there is still pressure in he pf. Now, am not an expert but it might be that your grind is wrong and the water and pressure has not escaped. If it is this it is referred to as a pf sneeze. I can only think that you need to wait longer for the pressure to dissipate, but what the cause is perhaps others will know


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

If you're really in a "rush" try to rotate (a tiny bit) the pf until you hear the pressure coming out. It's only safe after it stops. As far as I've seen, if it takes more than 1 min or so (from extraction to taking the pf out) you're probably grinding too fine.


----------



## djdsc7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Will change grind a little and see how it goes. Amazing how different each shot is - but as yet no real bad ones, a couple that were a bit. bitter but some amazingly smooth shots so far, the second is so much nice than the first though.


----------

